# "Fly Me Away" Download the Winning Kindle Ad Song (Free)



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Free!

http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Me-Away/dp/B002VXMLO2/ref=dm_gw_fsod_annielittle2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-2&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_r=1699QVZ8MN24SKQ3750W&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=498209551&pf_rd_i=133141011

Ok, so the commercial was... alright at best, but the song was cute, I thought.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, not if you're in Australia, it seems.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> Well, not if you're in Australia, it seems.


Aw...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

It's a cute song. Downloaded it. Thanks.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I downloaded it!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

this thread got amazon an unrelated sale...  when i went to download it, it gave me a recommendation for Sister Act's London cast recording, which I promptly bought.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> this thread got amazon an unrelated sale... when i went to download it, it gave me a recommendation for Sister Act's London cast recording, which I promptly bought.


Lol, gotta love those recommendations!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd been waiting for the US release of the LCR, so was very happy to get it!  Now I just have to listen to it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I heard this tune somewhere else?


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

It's a very cute song, thanks to Anarel for emailing it to me. Very much appreciated!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw the commercial tonight on a show about lightning on Discover Channel. I liked the song, but I'm not sure about the commercial. If I hadn't already been familiar with the Kindle, I don't think I would have known any more about it from the commercial. Or maybe this is just phase 1, where they're going for name recognition.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i find the song really cute too. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I downloaded the song a few days ago and put it on my Kindle.  It is currently the only song I have on it, and I've been hitting "alt P" the first time I turn on my Kindle in the mornings to play the song.  It makes me smile.  Feels like LyBerry has a theme song!   

Of course, the song is so catchy that yesterday, I couldn't concentrate on what I was reading because I was sitting there, humming... 

N


----------

